# Vasectomy



## rf300133 (8 mo ago)

Vasectomy, don’t do it.
Destroys one’s enjoyment of sex.
Initially one does not notice, but as time goes on one realises that orgasm is nothing like it was before.
The first thing after vasectomy I noticed was I could not hold on to my orgasm. Prior to vasectomy as you grew to orgasm you could night your lip and keep pumping and prolong that fantastic feeling before release.
Try that after vasectomy. No way. You just lose all enjoyment.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

rf300133 said:


> Vasectomy, don’t do it.
> Destroys one’s enjoyment of sex.
> Initially one does not notice, but as time goes on one realises that orgasm is nothing like it was before.
> The first thing after vasectomy I noticed was I could not hold on to my orgasm. Prior to vasectomy as you grew to orgasm you could night your lip and keep pumping and prolong that fantastic feeling before release.
> Try that after vasectomy. No way. You just lose all enjoyment.


Now you're just making stuff up to start a stirred pot.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

rf300133 said:


> Vasectomy, don’t do it.
> Destroys one’s enjoyment of sex.
> Initially one does not notice, but as time goes on one realises that orgasm is nothing like it was before.
> The first thing after vasectomy I noticed was I could not hold on to my orgasm. Prior to vasectomy as you grew to orgasm you could night your lip and keep pumping and prolong that fantastic feeling before release.
> Try that after vasectomy. No way. You just lose all enjoyment.


How long has it been since you had it done?


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

rf300133 said:


> Vasectomy, don’t do it.
> Destroys one’s enjoyment of sex.
> Initially one does not notice, but as time goes on one realises that orgasm is nothing like it was before.
> The first thing after vasectomy I noticed was I could not hold on to my orgasm. Prior to vasectomy as you grew to orgasm you could night your lip and keep pumping and prolong that fantastic feeling before release.
> Try that after vasectomy. No way. You just lose all enjoyment.


Maybe that is your experience, but it certainly isn't mine.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Annonymous Joe (9 mo ago)

rf300133 said:


> Vasectomy, don’t do it.
> Destroys one’s enjoyment of sex.
> Initially one does not notice, but as time goes on one realises that orgasm is nothing like it was before.
> The first thing after vasectomy I noticed was I could not hold on to my orgasm. Prior to vasectomy as you grew to orgasm you could night your lip and keep pumping and prolong that fantastic feeling before release.
> Try that after vasectomy. No way. You just lose all enjoyment.


Something went wrong here with yours or you seemingly are getting older and have hormonal/low T issues. A vasectomy shouldn't destroy your drive. If anything, it should enhance it knowing you can ***k around without a worry for another child.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Never heard this or read this. Can’t see how it would cause that.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I doubt this is a real post.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

rf300133 said:


> Vasectomy, don’t do it.
> Destroys one’s enjoyment of sex.
> Initially one does not notice, but as time goes on one realises that orgasm is nothing like it was before.
> The first thing after vasectomy I noticed was I could not hold on to my orgasm. Prior to vasectomy as you grew to orgasm you could night your lip and keep pumping and prolong that fantastic feeling before release.
> Try that after vasectomy. No way. You just lose all enjoyment.


Are we talking a vasectomy or a kick in the gonads by an angry goat? What you describe sounds like the latter, not the former.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Both my husband's had one and it didn't seem to affect them.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

rf300133 said:


> Vasectomy, don’t do it.
> Destroys one’s enjoyment of sex.


There have been other threads with this same take by men who believe the results were bad. Maybe the procedure wasn't done correctly. I suspect it is a psychological artifact and not caused by any physical issue.

Speaking from personal experience, the procedure was quick, easy, and had NO issues in any way regarding sex or enjoying it afterward. If anything, the enjoyment was enhanced because no need for either of us to take precautions avoiding pregnancy.

If it didn't work for OP, the procedure can be reversed with everything reconnected. At least that is what the doctor who did mine said at the time. Heck that was like four decades ago, so surely the procedures have improved since then.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Rus47 said:


> There have been other threads with this same take by men who believe the results were bad. Maybe the procedure wasn't done correctly. I suspect it is a psychological artifact and not caused by any physical issue.
> 
> Speaking from personal experience, the procedure was quick, easy, and had NO issues in any way regarding sex or enjoying it afterward. If anything, the enjoyment was enhanced because no need for either of us to take precautions avoiding pregnancy.
> 
> If it didn't work for OP, the procedure can be reversed with everything reconnected. At least that is what the doctor who did mine said at the time. Heck that was like four decades ago, so surely the procedures have improved since then.


Ex bro-in-law had his reversed. Two kids later…


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

My boys can still swim...not that I anticipate being a father anytime soon


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

MattMatt said:


> Are we talking a vasectomy or a kick in the gonads by an angry goat? What you describe sounds like the latter, not the former.


I think the Angry Goat procedure is the one you get at the discount clinic that is advertised on all those billboards?


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

I had it done several years ago so that my wife wouldn’t have to go through major surgery getting her tubes tied. The only “issue” per say is the testicles feel fuller and every now and then, rarely, do I feel an ache after ejaculation. It really depends on how long it has been.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

rf300133 said:


> Vasectomy, don’t do it.
> Destroys one’s enjoyment of sex.
> Initially one does not notice, but as time goes on one realises that orgasm is nothing like it was before.
> The first thing after vasectomy I noticed was I could not hold on to my orgasm. Prior to vasectomy as you grew to orgasm you could night your lip and keep pumping and prolong that fantastic feeling before release.
> Try that after vasectomy. No way. You just lose all enjoyment.


You've got a bad case of correlation/causation fallacy. There is a chance that your vasectomy is indeed your cause, but that is still a very atypical result, assuming the procedure is the actual cause.


----------

